# Post Up Your White German Shepherds!! PICS!



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's my new pup:










Litter:









Post your big and little ones up!


----------



## Sneath (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh so cute! I haven't ever seen a white one before


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

They look like little white snowballs with legs lol.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, will post more when I get him!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

how old are the pups in that picture?


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

4 weeks old


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

is that how old they are now or do you have any other more recent pictures?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

How cute they are!! Look just like little polar bears!!


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> is that how old they are now or do you have any other more recent pictures?


A more recent one, let me get it


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

o wow in that pic they he/she really looks like a polar bear lol.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I've seen several whites in Josie's previous training class. They are huge! well compared to Josie anyway LOL. 

Cute puppers


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

Here's a pic of Emma, just a few days short (saturday) of 16 weeks destroying a pig ear. I'm about to take her for a walk, so I'll bring my camera and finally get some outside shots out of her and post them up later tonight


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Hi here's a picture of Lakota, I took it this morning. She's 5 months.


----------



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

As promised, pics from our walk!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

shangri la's great white "caesar"...a/k/a 'C' and the c-monster...




























recovering from knee surgery and ready to step into some really big shoes now that the shepster is gone...


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Bailey...*


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

G-burg said:


> *Bailey...*





katieliz said:


> shangri la's great white "caesar"...a/k/a 'C' and the c-monster...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EdwardDrapkin said:


> As promised, pics from our walk!





kiya said:


> Hi here's a picture of Lakota, I took it this morning. She's 5 months.





EdwardDrapkin said:


> Here's a pic of Emma, just a few days short (saturday) of 16 weeks destroying a pig ear. I'm about to take her for a walk, so I'll bring my camera and finally get some outside shots out of her and post them up later tonight



Great looking WGS! Thanks for contributing! Hope to see more!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Remy at 13weeks. Stacked for size. He is now 14weeks. Gorgeous dogs in this thread!


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

unloader said:


> Remy at 13weeks. Stacked for size. He is now 14weeks. Gorgeous dogs in this thread!


My pup is similar to yours with the more square working type back


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

You all have some beautiful pups. I love all GSDs but the whites are my favorite. I have a picture in the photo gallery I'd like to share but I don't know how to get it to here. Any help out there?


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

For Terrij and her Sheps


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

*Post Up Your White German Shepherds!!*

Thank you, Micheal. There is one photo in my gallery that has 2 whites, the oldest one Havana and my puppy Smokey in front of her. Smokey is 3 1/2 months old in this picture. Havana is now 4 1/2 years and Smokey is 5 1/2 months. Havana weighs in at 88 lbs. and Smokey was weighed at the vet's yesterday and is 70.5 lbs. I can't believe the difference just in these two dogs as I watch Smokey grow. I will try to get a recent pic of him today and load it to the photo gallery.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

I will try and find it for you.


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

Our white and bisquit male is the son of black & tan shepherds whom both had white way back in their lines, and was the only white to ever come out of his breeders litters. Our white female puppy is from 2 white shepherds, but she has a black granddam on one side and a Black and Red on the other side.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

ShepherdsField said:


> Our white and bisquit male is the son of black & tan shepherds whom both had white way back in their lines, and was the only white to ever come out of his breeders litters. Our white female puppy is from 2 white shepherds, but she has a black granddam on one side and a Black and Red on the other side.


very nice dog, great pigment also


----------

